# Lucky Bamboo



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just thought I might share some information ... people say that if the leaves are underwater then it will rot and pollute the tank. I once believe this and I have found that it isn't true. My bamboo started growing roots like crazy underwater and, between the roots, starting shooting up new leaves. These new "branches" have grown out of the water within a period of a month, and the bamboo is in a 20gL. Since the roots get sent out sideways, it's hard for the plant to stay in the gravel. Yes, the roots will go down, but it does not anchor itself well. I have to put a rubber band around the stems and then attach it to the corner of the tank. Along with that, I have a twist tie loosely holding all of the stems together. In total, the plant is 4 feet tall and it's quite hard to keep it in my aquarium.

Feel free to post your experiences with lucky bamboo. I'd love to listen and learn.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I believed it as well but recently saw some stunning planted tanks with it and the people told me they had no issues.
Haven't tried it recently but might when I have a planted tank going.


----------



## Stormykitty (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got my betta recently and the shop I got him from had each fish in miniature tanks planted with lucky bamboo, that yes was partially submerged. From my understanding this is a water loving plant.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

They are selling it at Petsmart. Some plants do better if the tops are growing out of the water a little bit. Perhaps that is what they are referring to.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm with Bambi, I've been googling planted tanks for a bit trying to get ideas for aquascaping, and I've seen several professional tanks done with the bamboo in corners for height and whatnot. They've kept it pretty short though, only allowing a small portion to come out the top. 

I'd wondered if it was a short-term thing or if it was long term. I guess now we know.


----------

